# {H} Sigelei Ares Tank Coils



## Shooterbuddy (29/6/16)

Hi All need some help.

I bought the Sigelei Ares tank from @Vape King South but do not have a branch close to me and the coils are difficult to find. Also do not really want to order online as the shipping pushes the price up but will do that if there are no options.

So my question is are there other brand coils that I can use on this tank instead?


----------



## Shooterbuddy (30/6/16)

Bump with address add. Maybe that will help but still hoping I can just use another coil as well. Edenvale area


----------



## Andre (30/6/16)

Does not seem like it from a Google search.


----------

